# pagpagin



## zhonglin

What's the English translation for "pagpagin"? For example "pagpagin mo ang damit mo dahil galing ka sa palengke"


----------



## DotterKat

*Shake out*, as in _Shake out the picnic blanket to get rid of all the crumbs before you fold it back into the basket. _

Note that _shake out_ and _pagpagin_ both generally relate to getting rid of dirt of a particulate nature like dust or food crumbs. The kind of dirt one would encounter in an open-stall meat or fish market, like stray pieces of guts, meat, fish blood or even simply the stench that tends to cling on clothes is not something that one can easily shake out or _mapapagpag_. More likely one would say:

Labhan mo kaagad ang damit mo pagkagaling mo sa palengke.
_Wash your clothes as soon as you get back from the market._


----------



## zhonglin

Thank you for your help, can I use it in this format (shake + noun + out)? Like "Shake it out"

How about these;

Shake it out to get rid of all the dirt - pagpagin mo yan para matanggal ang dumi
Shake it out to get rid of all that dirt  - pagpagin mo yan para matanggal ang dumi
Your shirt is filled with dirt - puno ng dumi and damit mo
Shake out your hands - pagpagin mo kamay mo

Please help, thank you.


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> Thank you for your help, can I use it in this format (shake + noun + out)? Like "Shake it out"
> 
> How about these;
> 
> Shake it out to get rid of all the dirt - Pagpagin mo yan para matanggal ang dumi.
> Shake it out to get rid of all that dirt  - Pagpagin mo yan para matanggal ang dumi.
> Shake out your hands - Pagpagin mo ang mga kamay mo.
> Please help, thank you.





zhonglin said:


> Your shirt is filled with dirt - puno ng dumi and damit mo.



Though _Your shirt is filled with dirt_ is grammatically correct, one would normally simply say _Your shirt is dirty_. _To fill_ something suggests a receptacle or some other container capable of containing a substance. A shirt that is saturated with dirt, grime or sweat is simply dirty. Likewise, _Puno ng dumi and damit mo_ is correct although it can also be more simply stated as _Madumi and damit / T-shirt mo._


----------



## zhonglin

DotterKat said:


> Though _Your shirt is filled with dirt_ is grammatically correct, one would normally simply say _Your shirt is dirty_. _To fill_ something suggests a receptacle or some other container capable of containing a substance. A shirt that is saturated with dirt, grime or sweat is simply dirty. Likewise, _Puno ng dumi and damit mo_ is correct although it can also be more simply stated as _Madumi and damit / T-shirt mo._



Thank you a lot for your help, how about the below sentence;

puno ng langam ang towel mo = your towel is filled with ants?


----------

